# Williamsburg Plantation, WLM vs. WPN



## csxjohn (Mar 15, 2014)

Other than WLM costing $10 more per night for a getaway, is there any difference in booking these resorts.

They seem to be the same place.  Same addy and same phone number.

What am I missing?


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 15, 2014)

I now see that the WPN 2br has a limited kitchen and one of the WLM's has a full Kitchen.

I don't think that's the difference though because there is a 2 br limited Kitchen in WLM for the higher price.

My other 2 choices would be The Colonies @ Williamsburg or the Historic Powhatan.

Which is your favorite?


----------



## mav (Mar 16, 2014)

The Colonies is a new resort and the internet is free. We have enjoyed our stays there.  Powhatan has lovely grounds, the best in Williamsburg imho.  I was always happy with the unit I received, but according to reviews some people are not. I would read the reviews on the different resorts and decide. I have also stayed at the other 2 resorts. They are owned by the same company that owns the Colonies and are older but nicely kept up. You do have to pay for the internet at all the others except the Colonies. I hope that helps a little. 
   BTW the Marriott at Fords Colony is very nice and has free internet.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 16, 2014)

mav said:


> The Colonies is a new resort and the internet is free. We have enjoyed our stays there.  Powhatan has lovely grounds, the best in Williamsburg imho.  I was always happy with the unit I received, but according to reviews some people are not. I would read the reviews on the different resorts and decide. I have also stayed at the other 2 resorts. They are owned by the same company that owns the Colonies and are older but nicely kept up. You do have to pay for the internet at all the others except the Colonies. I hope that helps a little.
> BTW the Marriott at Fords Colony is very nice and has free internet.



Thanks Mav, more to think about.


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 16, 2014)

Colonies and Wmsbg Plantation are the same company.

Colonies are newer.  Both feel like you are staying in a condo community rather than a resort.  They are two miles from Fords Colony

Powhattan is in a better location near more shopping and restaurants and Colonial Williamsburg.  The only exception is the outlet mall.  Colonies is about a mile away.  Powhattan units tend to be lesser quality for the furnishings.  Some of the units are newly refurbished and some are simply new.


----------

